
America’s Other Drug Problem: Copious Prescriptions for Hospitalized Elderly - helloworld
http://khn.org/news/americas-other-drug-problem-copious-prescriptions-for-hospitalized-elderly/
======
helloworld
_74-year-old Lola Cal... had a long history of health problems, including high
blood pressure and respiratory disease. She was in the hospital with pneumonia
and had difficulty breathing. Her medical records showed she was on 36
medications._

This would seem easily solvable by software, but electronic medical record
systems are too often islands -- without bridges connecting them. So each new
specialist she sees doesn't know about all of her prescriptions.

